# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  prescrizione avviso di accertamento tarsu

## paacanf

Ho una casa con utenze allacciate e mobili in un comune dove non ho la residenza anagrafica. Non ho mai presentato la denuncia ai fini tarsu.
Recentemente, il 24.01.2011, ho ricevuto dall'ufficio tributi comunale una raccomandata con ricevuta di ritorno,  contenente avviso di accertamento con irrigazione delle sanzioni tassa di smaltimento dei rifiuti solidi urbani anni 2004-2005-2006-2007-2008.
Alcune annualità appaiono prescritte, quali?
Devo rivolgermi al comune per correggere l'avviso di accertamento oppure presentare ricorso alla commissione tributaria provinciale? 
saluti e ringraziamenti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ho una casa con utenze allacciate e mobili in un comune dove non ho la residenza anagrafica. Non ho mai presentato la denuncia ai fini tarsu.
> Recentemente, il 24.01.2011, ho ricevuto dall'ufficio tributi comunale una raccomandata con ricevuta di ritorno,  contenente avviso di accertamento con irrigazione delle sanzioni tassa di smaltimento dei rifiuti solidi urbani anni 2004-2005-2006-2007-2008.
> Alcune annualità appaiono prescritte, quali?
> Devo rivolgermi al comune per correggere l'avviso di accertamento oppure presentare ricorso alla commissione tributaria provinciale? 
> saluti e ringraziamenti

  In base a quanto hai scritto, è prescritto solo il 2004.

----------


## paacanf

> In base a quanto hai scritto, è prescritto solo il 2004.

  il 2005 no? La prescrizione non è cinque anni?

----------


## fabioalessandro

per il 2005 dovevi presentare dichiarazione nel 2006 quindi non è prescritto
"5 anni dalla data di presentazione della dichiarazione"
inoltre dovresti controllare quando il comune lo ha depositato in posta visto che è vicino al 31/12 (per il 2004 mi riferisco)

----------


## paacanf

> per il 2005 dovevi presentare dichiarazione nel 2006 quindi non è prescritto
> "5 anni dalla data di presentazione della dichiarazione"
> inoltre dovresti controllare quando il comune lo ha depositato in posta visto che è vicino al 31/12 (per il 2004 mi riferisco)

  E' stato depositato in posta il 22 gennaio 2011.
Comunque, volendo aderire e pagare entro i 60 giorni dalla notifica, con esclusione dell'anno 2004, resta il problema di come fare considerato che il bollettino accluso all'avviso di accertamento riporta l'importo complessivo e comprende le annualità dal 2004 al 2008. In comune non ne vogliono sapere di correggere l'avviso di accertamento emesso, per loro è tutto ok. 
La scadenza dei 60 giorni è vicina.

----------


## fabioalessandro

allora non ti rimane che la ctp
se il 2004 è stato depositato nel 2011 è prescritto punto e basta
ovviamente pagherai le sanzioni al 100% x gli anni 2005 e successivi
invece se vuoi aderire vai in comune e fai istanza di accertamento con adesione e riduzioni delle sanzioni ad un 1/3

----------


## paacanf

> allora non ti rimane che la ctp
> se il 2004 è stato depositato nel 2011 è prescritto punto e basta
> ovviamente pagherai le sanzioni al 100% x gli anni 2005 e successivi
> invece se vuoi aderire vai in comune e fai istanza di accertamento con adesione e riduzioni delle sanzioni ad un 1/3

  Forse non sono stato chiaro, il comune mi ha inviato un bollettino da pagare entro i 60 giorni, relativo agli anni dal 2004 al 2008, con le sanzioni ridotte ad 1/4 (si tratta di pagare la cifra complessiva). 
Ma la questione principale da approfondire è anche: mancata iscrizione a ruolo entro i termini previsti dall'art. 72 del D.Lgs n. 507/93, di ruoli TARSU antecedenti al 2007. Infatti, detto articolo si ritiene tacitamente abrogato dal 1 gennaio 2007, per effetto della entrata in vigore della Legge 27 dicembre 2006 n. 296.
Ma per una cartella tarsu relativa ad anni anteriori al 2007, il Comune non aveva comunque l'obbligo di iscrivere a ruolo entro l'anno successivo a quello per il quale il tributo era dovuto?

----------


## fabioalessandro

come faceva ad iscriverti se tu non hai mai presentato la dichiarazione tarsu?
dovevano essere dei maghi  :Wink:  e quindi se avessero saputo non aveva senso l'avviso di accertamento
loro ti hanno accertato proprio la mancata presentazione della dichiarazione...da ciò che hai scritto

----------


## paacanf

> come faceva ad iscriverti se tu non hai mai presentato la dichiarazione tarsu?
> dovevano essere dei maghi  e quindi se avessero saputo non aveva senso l'avviso di accertamento
> loro ti hanno accertato proprio la mancata presentazione della dichiarazione...da ciò che hai scritto

  Si tratta di una norma a difesa del cittadino. Infatti, alcuni comitati di difesa del cittadino, (es. Orta di Atella Caserta) hanno eccepito con successo, alla commissione tributaria provinciale, per casi casi analoghi, la decadenza ai sensi dell'art. 72 precedentemente citato, in quanto allora (ante 2007) vigente.

----------


## revisor

> Si tratta di una norma a difesa del cittadino. Infatti, alcuni comitati di difesa del cittadino, (es. Orta di Atella Caserta) hanno eccepito con successo, alla commissione tributaria provinciale, per casi casi analoghi, la decadenza ai sensi dell'art. 72 precedentemente citato, in quanto allora (ante 2007) vigente.

  ..perchè sino al 31/12/2007 la norma prevedeva l'iscrizione a ruolo entro il 31/12 dell'anno successivo; la legge 296/06 al comma 163 norma.._entro il 31/12/ del terzo anno successivo .....,_ non solo..al comma 171 norma che le _norme di cui ai commi da 161 a 170 si applicano anche ai rapporti
di imposta pendenti alla data di entrata in vigore della presente legge,_ e il comma 161 norma appunto il termine di decadenza dei 5 anni in casi di omessa denuncia(il tuo caso). Poi per quel che riguarda l'art.72, non è stato abrogato, è l'art.71 che è stato abrogato tranne il 4°comma(sempre dalla legge 296 comma 172). Pertanto è prescritto solo il 2004. (mi auguro di non aver fatto confusione...ma è un tale casino!)

----------


## paacanf

> ..perchè sino al 31/12/2007 la norma prevedeva l'iscrizione a ruolo entro il 31/12 dell'anno successivo; la legge 296/06 al comma 163 norma.._entro il 31/12/ del terzo anno successivo .....,_ non solo..al comma 171 norma che le _norme di cui ai commi da 161 a 170 si applicano anche ai rapporti
> di imposta pendenti alla data di entrata in vigore della presente legge,_ e il comma 161 norma appunto il termine di decadenza dei 5 anni in casi di omessa denuncia(il tuo caso). Poi per quel che riguarda l'art.72, non è stato abrogato, è l'art.71 che è stato abrogato tranne il 4°comma(sempre dalla legge 296 comma 172). Pertanto è prescritto solo il 2004. (mi auguro di non aver fatto confusione...ma è un tale casino!)

  a questo punto conviene pagare la cifra totale richiesta entro i 60 giorni dalla notifica dell'avviso di accertamento per sfruttare la riduzione a 1/4 delle sanzioni, e successivamente chiedere il rimborso dell'anno 2004?

----------


## fabioalessandro

se paghi non puoi chiedere il rimborso

----------


## revisor

> a questo punto conviene pagare la cifra totale richiesta entro i 60 giorni dalla notifica dell'avviso di accertamento per sfruttare la riduzione a 1/4 delle sanzioni, e successivamente chiedere il rimborso dell'anno 2004?

  puoi solo fare ricorso per l'anno 2004.

----------


## paacanf

> puoi solo fare ricorso per l'anno 2004.

  ok faccio ricorso per il 2004 e pago gli anni restanti. Ma l'avviso di accertamento è unico e comprende 5 anni. Il conteggio e lo scorporo del 2004 lo faccio da solo. E' fattibile?

----------


## revisor

Certo....circoscrivi l'oggetto del ricorso al solo anno 2004

----------


## dado10

Innanzitutto chiedo venia per aver riesumato una vecchia discussione ma googlando il mio problema sono stato indirizzato a questa discussione.Meno di un mese fa ho ricevuto,tramite raccomandata A/R,una cartella di pagamento da parte dell'agente di riscossione,relativa ad un addebito iscritto a ruolo dal comune nel 2012(ruolo ordinario reso esucutivo il 12/07/2012,accertamento notificato nell'ottobre 2011),in seguito a mancato pagamento tarsu 2006.Non esiste una norma che,con riferimento a tributi locali antecedenti al 2007,prevedeva l'iscrizione a ruolo da parte del comune entro l'anno successivo al mancato pagamento dell'imposta? Vi ringrazio.

----------


## fabioalessandro

ti ho risposto anche nell'altro 3d
ma non ho capito bene una cosa
ti hanno iscritto solo l'importo del ruolo oppure prima hai ricevuto un avviso di accertamento?

----------


## dado10

> ti ho risposto anche nell'altro 3d
> ma non ho capito bene una cosa
> ti hanno iscritto solo l'importo del ruolo oppure prima hai ricevuto un avviso di accertamento?

  Ti ringrazio per avermi risposto.C'è scritto "ruolo ordinario reso esecutivo (dal comune) il 12/07/2012",accertamento notificato nell'ottobre 2011)Precedentemente,se non erro, avevo ricevuto una raccomandata in cui mi si richiedeva il pagamento. Per i crediti antecedenti al 2007,come nel mio caso, il comune non era obbligato ad iscrivere a ruolo,pena la decadenza, entro l'anno successivo(entro il 2007 quindi)?

----------


## fabioalessandro

no se il comune ha emesso un accertamento
vai in comune e fatti dare copia del cartoncino verde dellla notifica
se veramente ti hanno notificato nel 2011 l'accertamento l'operato dell'ente è valido

----------

